# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Accare (De Ruyterstee, Assen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Accare (De Ruyterstee)
Javastraat 10
Assen

Bezoek de website van Accare


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Accare (De Ruyterstee).*

----------

